# conduit cutters



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone use those plumber's type of conduit cutter? The blade gently cuts the conduit upon each rotation of the tool? Like I said, I have conduits to move and they have wire in them, so I was thinking of using one of those tools to save labor costs. Anyone used it with wires in the pipe at the same time?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah I've used them plenty. They do just fine in that scenario. Get a mini if you're in tight spaces.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I've used a standard pipe cutters on extreme occasions, and the ridge is a beotch to smooth out.

The Greenlee version 'claims' to leave no ridge, but it is just a pipe cutter with $20 worth of Greeenlee green paint on it.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm sure that would work, I use a small one on steel brake line all the time, and it doesn't seem to ding the blade up too bad, so a pipe cutter would be fine.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

The key is to follow the directions. Don't cut all the way into the pipe, the trick is to score the pipe just enough that you can put pressure on it, and pop/snap the pipe in half. You will have much less of a ridge inside the tubing that way.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I've used a standard pipe cutters on extreme occasions, and the ridge is a beotch to smooth out.


exactly...the ridge is a no go, they get sharp as hell; these wires have at least 3-4 circuits in them.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> The key is to follow the directions. Don't cut all the way into the pipe, the trick is to score the pipe just enough that you can put pressure on it, and pop/snap the pipe in half. You will have much less of a ridge inside the tubing that way.


That's what I am thinking.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

They do not work well on a short cut.
I find it almost impossible to apply enough pressure with just my hands to snap the pipe.


----------



## racerjim0 (Aug 10, 2008)

The wrap around, ratcheting type is t!ts.
http://www.google.com/products/cata...log_result&ct=image&resnum=5&ved=0CEcQ8gIwBA#


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

jbfan said:


> They do not work well on a short cut.
> I find it almost impossible to apply enough pressure with just my hands to snap the pipe.


yeah I will be taking out 10-20 feet, so I should get good leverage.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We didn't have much BX or rope here until late to mid 70s so everything we change out is EMT, I just got used to scoring the pipe with a hacksaw or hacksaw blade and then snapping the pipe along the cut.
I have thought about using a copper pipe cutter but always thought that it was kind of a hack way of doing it due to the fact it leaves a sharp edge INSIDE of the pipe.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

"Low-yield detonating cord can be used as a precision cutting charge to remove cables, pipes, wiring, fiber optics, and other utility bundles by placing one or more complete wraps around the target."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detonating_cord

Better living through explosives!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Like I said, I don't know if you're working in a tight space or not, but I would keep a hammer (or a hefty tool) and bang on the score while applying pressure in the direction you're hitting it.

I've managed to cut filled pipe by scoring it with a sawzall. The pipe didn't look all that great afterwards but the wires were fine. (I do not recommend this).


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Like I said, I don't know if you're working in a tight space or not, but I would keep a hammer (or a hefty tool) and bang on the score while applying pressure in the direction you're hitting it.
> 
> I've managed to cut filled pipe by scoring it with a sawzall. The pipe didn't look all that great afterwards but the wires were fine. (I do not recommend this).


yeah that's how I have done it, or with a band saw and allot of patience. Too fricking risky!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have used the mini-cutter on conduits that had wires in them and I needed to do a panel change... it worked great..

I also slipped a 12/3 NM sheath over the conductors after I got the EMT back into the connector..

The sheath protects against the sharp edges that the cutter leaves on the tubing, but is easily removed to add conductors at a later date..


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I've used them before in tight spaces. The cutters do leave more of a ridge that needs to get smoothed out. I would consider just pulling the conductors back though. Probably be a lot easier by the time you're all said and done.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I have used the mini-cutter on conduits that had wires in them and I needed to do a panel change... it worked great..
> 
> I also slipped a 12/3 NM sheath over the conductors after I got the EMT back into the connector..
> 
> The sheath protects against the sharp edges that the cutter leaves on the tubing, but is easily removed to add conductors at a later date..



That should fail inspection. 




> *358.28 Reaming and Threading.
> (A) Reaming. *All cut ends of EMT shall be reamed or
> otherwise finished to remove rough edges.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> I have used the mini-cutter on conduits that had wires in them and I needed to do a panel change... it worked great..
> 
> I also slipped a 12/3 NM sheath over the conductors after I got the EMT back into the connector..
> 
> The sheath protects against the sharp edges that the cutter leaves on the tubing, but is easily removed to add conductors at a later date..


So...... leave a sharp edge, but 'protect' it with NM sheath........

Then, remove the sheath if you want to pull more conductors in, all with that sharp edge_ still there_?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> That should fail inspection.


I understand that, but you can't get a reamer into the conduit that is not empty and I feel that I have provided adequate protection..


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

If you cut all the way through, yes you will leave a ridge. If you score it correctly and snap it, there will be little to no inner ridge.

Worse comes to worse, a small round file should do just fine to smooth anything out assuming the conduit isn't jam packed with wires.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

If you have the room, a tricorner file or rat tail file will eat that inside lip off pretty quick. Just mind where the conductors are so you don't gouge them.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So...... leave a sharp edge, but 'protect' it with NM sheath........
> 
> Then, remove the sheath if you want to pull more conductors in, all with that sharp edge_ still there_?


YES.. you got it.. add it to the running list of things I do that nobody else here would even think of.. 

I try to smooth out the edges as much as possible, but use the added protection just in case..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I understand that, but you can't get a reamer into the conduit that is not empty and I feel that I have provided adequate protection..


Understood, you are a hack and are fine with it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> If you have the room, a tricorner file or rat tail file will eat that inside lip off pretty quick. Just mind where the conductors are so you don't gouge them.


It is just that easy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

This seems like a 1 time deal, not something that you will be doing over and over. Knowing that, there is no reason why you can't take your time and clean up the ridge inside the pipe. Find something to protect the wires with like a split piece of PVC to shove down into the pipe and go at it with a small file or even a Dremel and careful hand.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

:wallbash:

:hang:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Understood, you are a hack and are fine with it.


I live in the real world and don't consider it hack.. but your opinion is noted and filed in the appropriate place..


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

B4T said:


> YES.. you got it.. add it to the running list of things I do that nobody else here would even think of..
> 
> I try to smooth out the edges as much as possible, but use the added protection just in case..


I don't know if I understand. You leave the sharp edge but put the sheath in there to protect it, but you also know that the sheath might be pulled out one day to add more circuits? That means that they would be pulling the new wires over the sharp edge, why would you allow that to happen? That is the last thing that we would normally want to happen. Maybe I am not understanding this correctly.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Aligned said:


> I don't know if I understand. You leave the sharp edge but put the sheath in there to protect it, but you also know that the sheath might be pulled out one day to add more circuits? That means that they would be pulling the new wires over the sharp edge, why would you allow that to happen? That is the last thing that we would normally want to happen. Maybe I am not understanding this correctly.


No, you understood it perfectly well.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I tried that Greenlee cutter exactly twice when I borrowed it from a buddy. Scored the living chit out of the pipe and was wailing on it with a hammer to try and snap it and it just wouldn't break.

Maybe there's a trick to it, but I couldn't learn the trick, and was damn happy I hadn't spent my money on that thing. 

-John


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> It is just that easy. :thumbsup:


You must live in a perfect world.. I come across conduits that are jammed packed so tight, you can't get a thin screwdriver into it..


Trying to get a file in it would be impossible and cause more problems that it fixes, but I know you don't see these things from behind your desk..


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> No, you understood it perfectly well.


If so, it almost seems like sabotaging the job to me.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Aligned said:


> I don't know if I understand. You leave the sharp edge but put the sheath in there to protect it, but you also know that the sheath might be pulled out one day to add more circuits? That means that they would be pulling the new wires over the sharp edge, why would you allow that to happen? That is the last thing that we would normally want to happen. Maybe I am not understanding this correctly.


I try to smooth out the rough edges as much as possible, but sometimes it just isn't enough.. why I use the sheath..


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

B4T said:


> I try to smooth out the rough edges as much as possible, but sometimes it just isn't enough.. why I use the sheath..


If you need the sheath for protection then I don't understand how you could go along with making it so someone could pull it out later down the line to add more wires? That sounds extremely dangerous.

There is always a right way to do the job, it might not be pretty but it's still there.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> No, you understood it perfectly well.


Before you start pointing fingers, you are dealing with conduits that were installed many years ago and trying to find a point to pull them out is impossible unless you have some kind of blueprint to follow..


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

The few times I have seen it done while conductors were still in the pipe turned ugly later. I have had to back pull and clean up other peoples quick pipe cutting trick. 

480 blows nice holes in TW after it rubs thru the insulation.


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

B4T said:


> Before you start pointing fingers, you are dealing with conduits that were installed many years ago and trying to find a point to pull them out is impossible unless you have some kind of blueprint to follow..


Then cut the power and cut the pipe (wire and all) and install a JB in a workable spot, the re-pipe from there.

Like I said, there is always a way to do it correctly.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> 480 blows nice holes in TW after it rubs thru the insulation.


The good part of it is that 277 volt groundfault usually leaves plenty of obvious evidence so they are often is to find. Soot, holes, smoke, noise. :laughing:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Aligned said:


> Then cut the power and cut the pipe (wire and all) and install a JB in a workable spot, the re-pipe from there.
> 
> Like I said, there is always a way to do it correctly.


Well you would have to have pulled the wires back to have enough slack for that to work..


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> Well you would have to have pulled the wires back to have enough slack for that to work..


I've always made a second cut another 2 foot down the pipe to get the slack. This cut would be the one to use a pipe cutter on.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Aligned said:


> Then cut the power and cut the pipe (wire and all) and install a JB in a workable spot, the re-pipe from there.
> 
> Like I said, there is always a way to do it correctly.


Your not getting this.. the conduit is hanging in free air..

I mark the cut line.. use the mini cutter if there is no coupling available..

Cut the pipe.. clean the edges as much as possible.. re-install the conduit in the connector and use the plastic sheath for added protection..

I can't stick my finger inside the conduit to see if all the sharp edges are completely gone.. there is no other "tool" to tell me this


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

BBQ said:


> The good part of it is that 277 volt groundfault usually leaves plenty of obvious evidence so they are often is to find. Soot, holes, smoke, noise. :laughing:


Each one was 3 foot above a recently replaced Freq drive. They would use the pipe cutter and then greenfield into the top of the new drive. 
Never time to do it right, but always time to do it a second time.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Aligned said:


> I've always made a second cut another 2 foot down the pipe to get the slack. This cut would be the one to use a pipe cutter on.


So you are still using the pipe cutter with your method :whistling2:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> Well you would have to have pulled the wires back to have enough slack for that to work..


no I have a method: make first cut where I want to put a box and leave the wire; then on the opposite side where the other box is going I make two cuts, one completely through the pipe and wire and then a foot further down from that, I cut the pipe only and leave the wire; install boxes, bend pipe to fit and pull new wire back in.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> The good part of it is that 277 volt groundfault usually leaves plenty of obvious evidence so they are often is to find. Soot, holes, smoke, noise. :laughing:




Got a call from the maint guy at an 5 story office building. Said lights in one hallway did not work. I arrive and ask where the switch is for these lights that are not working? :001_huh: I don't know.....I start looking and see one with black soot all around the plate. I knew right then where the switch was..:thumbup:


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

B4T said:


> Your not getting this.. the conduit is hanging in free air..
> 
> I mark the cut line.. use the mini cutter if there is no coupling available..
> 
> ...


Hi.

If I told my customers that I am installing a welding curtain in front of their electrical panel because I'm not sure if I installed it correctly and I don't want one of them to get burned, do you think they would be happy?

If you need to sleeve NM sheath into a pipe that you fabricated because you think there is a bur that you can't properly get to, then something isn't being done correctly and you need to figure out the right way to do it.


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> So you are still using the pipe cutter with your method :whistling2:


I've never had anything against using a pipe cutter.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> no I have a method: make first cut where I want to put a box and leave the wire; then on the opposite side where the other box is going I make two cuts, one completely through the pipe and wire and then a foot further down from that, I cut the pipe only and leave the wire; install boxes, bend pipe to fit and pull new wire back in.


The thing is we were talking about "how to do it right" and you still end up using the cutter like that.

I don't mind using a cutter in a tight spot but I'll pull conductors back first. I never save time by working with conductors in the conduit.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Aligned said:


> Hi.
> 
> If I told my customers that I am installing a welding curtain in front of their electrical panel because I'm not sure if I installed it correctly and I don't want one of them to get burned, do you think they would be happy?
> 
> If you need to sleeve NM sheath into a pipe that you fabricated because you think there is a bur that you can't properly get to, then something isn't being done correctly and you need to figure out the right way to do it.


OK.. forget the plastic sheath.. I filed all the sharp edges out.. happy now??


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Aligned said:


> There is always a right way to do the job, it might not be pretty but it's still there.


:whistling2:


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> The thing is we were talking about "how to do it right" and you still end up using the cutter like that.
> 
> I don't mind using a cutter in a tight spot but I'll pull conductors back first. I never save time by working with conductors in the conduit.


The situation that I was responding to was that "it would have been impossible to pull the wires out without blueprints."


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> The thing is we were talking about "how to do it right" and you still end up using the cutter like that.
> 
> I don't mind using a cutter in a tight spot but I'll pull conductors back first. I never save time by working with conductors in the conduit.


I'm talking about the worst possible conditions you can find and how to deal with them.. that was the OP.. how to cut the conduits that are not empty


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> The thing is we were talking about "how to do it right" and you still end up using the cutter like that.
> 
> I don't mind using a cutter in a tight spot but I'll pull conductors back first. I never save time by working with conductors in the conduit.


man the pipes disappear into walls and others have limited access except maybe at the panel after a good 360 degrees of bends, 50 yards away; if j-boxes had been used properly, I'd pull wire back no problem. Before I go use that cutter live, I will do some practicing in my shop.


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

B4T said:


> OK.. forget the plastic sheath.. I filed all the sharp edges out.. happy now??


I'm sorry, I didn't mean to get this discussion so heated, I just couldn't imagine someone admitting to doing such illegal and dangerous electrical work in a public place like this.

BTW, do you derate when sleeving conductors in NM sheath??


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I start looking and see one with black soot all around the plate. I knew right then where the switch was..:thumbup:


Yeah it can really make a mess. :laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

B4T said:


> I'm talking about the worst possible conditions you can find and how to deal with them.. that was the OP.. how to cut the conduits that are not empty


Dude it's signatures like that that probably just rub that certain moderator the wrong way and then BAM!- your a goner.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Aligned said:


> The situation that I was responding to was that "it would have been impossible to pull the wires out without blueprints."


If you can find the breakers so you can cut the conduit with the wires in it, probably could find a j-box and pull them back.. I do like the idea of just cutting them live and finding the tripped breakers. Don't really recommend it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Dude it's signatures like that that probably just rub that certain moderator the wrong way and then BAM!- your a goner.


What are you talking about??????????????????:blink::blink:


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> If you can find the breakers so you can cut the conduit with the wires in it, probably could find a j-box and pull them back.. I do like the idea of just cutting them live and finding the tripped breakers. Don't really recommend it.


He made it sound so bad that I was thinking about just cutting the whole building's power off. Or maybe shutting down the grid.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

B4T said:


> What are you talking about??????????????????:blink::blink:


didn't Petey write that?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> If you can find the breakers so you can cut the conduit with the wires in it, probably could find a j-box and pull them back.. I do like the idea of just cutting them live and finding the tripped breakers. Don't really recommend it.


See post #15.. this is the job I am talking about and the only time I ever needed a tubing cutter..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> didn't Petey write that?


Write what?? :blink::blink:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

B4T said:


> See post #15.. this is the job I am talking about and the only time I ever needed a tubing cutter..


I was just yanking Aligned's chain some after he mentioned doing it the right way then about five posts later he was using the cutter to put in his j-box. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Maybe a bit off topic, just putting this out here. If you are pulling out old equipment so you can replace it with new you do not have to cut the pipes, cut the equipment, it is often easier and then you can slide the pipes off the conductors to make any cuts.

I had to swap out a 400 amp ATS and of course it had a 4" EMT with a set of 600 copper coming in the top, bottom and side, along with a few small pipes.

We ripped the guts out of it and cut the enclosure up with a sawazall in very little time. Once that was done we could shorten the conduits instill the new ATS and use wireway to connect things back up. 

I have done the same thing to get out old disconnects and panels that were piped in on two or more sides.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> didn't Petey write that?


 I think it was Marc.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> Dude it's signatures like that that probably just rub that certain moderator the wrong way and then BAM!- your a goner.


your "signature."


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> I was just yanking Aligned's chain some after he mentioned doing it the right way then about five posts later he was using the cutter to put in his j-box. :laughing:


Who said using the cutter isn't the right way?

What I meant about the "right way" was leaving the pipe without a bur that would cut into other wires. I can't see how any real electrician would argue that using a piece of NM sheath to protect conductors is the right way to do a job.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> your "signature."


It was what Marc said about me posting OFF TOPIC threads in the OFF TOPIC section.. seems he had a problem with them.. 

I don't get where he is coming from, but the topic was locked and not open for debate


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

BBQ said:


> I think it was Marc.


I think you are right...we all have certain "malfunctions", though, don't we? :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Aligned said:


> Who said using the cutter isn't the right way?
> 
> What I meant about the "right way" was leaving the pipe without a bur that would cut into other wires. I can't see how any real electrician would argue that using a piece of NM sheath to protect conductors is the right way to do a job.


I am a real electrician and I explained it enough already


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> It was what Marc said about me posting OFF TOPIC threads in the OFF TOPIC section.. seems he had a problem with them..
> 
> I don't get where he is coming from, but the topic was locked and not open for debate










You had to know that was coming.:laughing:


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

B4T said:


> It was what Marc said about me posting OFF TOPIC threads in the OFF TOPIC section.. seems he had a problem with them..
> 
> I don't get where he is coming from, but the topic was locked and not open for debate


So a moderator gave you a disciplinary action for something you did wrong, then you go and copy it into the bottom of every one of your posts?

May I ask how old you are?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> I think you are right...we all have certain "malfunctions", though, don't we? :laughing:


Funny thing is, the OFF TOPIC section is what keeps this place from being another MH clone..

IMO it is what keeps most of us here for many hours on any given day..


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

looks like he is trying to take a dump.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You had to know that was coming.:laughing:


What was coming??.. my first choice was some snide remark from you.. :laughing:

But I am not sure what you are referring to..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Aligned said:


> So a moderator gave you a disciplinary action for something you did wrong, then you go and copy it into the bottom of every one of your posts?
> 
> May I ask how old you are?


And just what did I do wrong?? :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> looks like he is trying to take a dump.


Yeah it kinda does. :laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

more B4T drama....:sleep1:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> What was coming??.. my first choice was some snide remark from you.. :laughing:
> 
> But I am not sure what you are referring to..



You were crying about the mistreatment you get from Marc so I would have thought you would know that I would post a crying picture. :laughing:


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> more B4T drama....:sleep1:


He seems to be a big


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> more B4T drama....:sleep1:


Did I start it?? 

You make statements and ask questions.. I give answers and you play the "drama card"..


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

That girl is talented.. Bet she can do all kinds of things up side down..


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

B4T said:


> Did I start it??


Yes, by putting the big red letters in every single one of your posts.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Bet she can do all kinds of things up side down..


I will bet that she has. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Aligned said:


> Yes, by putting the big red letters in every single one of your posts.


Peter.. just don't read it then.. :no:

Time for you to go down a HD isle looking for specials.. :thumbup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

B4T said:


> Did I start it??
> 
> You make statements and ask questions.. I give answers and you play the "drama card"..


I don't know! :no:
Just seems sometimes you can't stay out of these petty little arguments in threads sometimes...pretty soon it will get locked by the authorities.


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

B4T said:


> Peter.. just don't read it then.. :no:
> 
> Time for you to go down a HD isle looking for specials.. :thumbup:


My name is not Peter and I do not understand the reference. I do see that you are clearly one of the "special" members here, I will take note of that.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> I don't know! :no:
> Just seems sometimes you can't stay out of these petty little arguments in threads sometimes...pretty soon it will get locked by the authorities.


Sometimes you just gotta summon up your cyber courage duke it out in the forums! Time to nut up or shut up! :thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You were crying about the mistreatment you get from Marc so I would have thought you would know that I would post a crying picture. :laughing:


I'm not crying about anything.. just stating facts 

You would not like it either, so get off the MR. PERFECT kick.. :no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> I don't know! :no:
> Just seems sometimes you can't stay out of these petty little arguments in threads sometimes...pretty soon it will get locked by the authorities.


I still don't see where this is my fault.. :blink::blink:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

B4T said:


> I still don't see where this is my fault.. :blink::blink:


It's not.
I'm sorry for bringing it up.
Can we hug now? :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> It's not.
> I'm sorry for bringing it up.
> Can we hug now? :laughing:


Sure.. go outside and build one of these..


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

B4T said:


> I still don't see where this is my fault.. :blink::blink:


Again, you were disciplined for something that you did wrong and now you are carrying on about it like a child by putting it in big red letters in every one of your posts.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Aligned said:


> Again, you were disciplined for something that you did wrong and now you are carrying on about it like a child by putting it in big red letters in every one of your posts.


So which troll are you?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Gentleman please remain calm cool and collected.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Aligned said:


> Again, you were disciplined for something that you did wrong and now you are carrying on about it like a child by putting it in big red letters in every one of your posts.


Again.. just what did I do wrong?? :blink::blink:

You failed to answer me the first time I asked you that.. :no:


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQ said:


> So which troll are you?


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

B4T said:


> Again.. just what did I do wrong?? :blink::blink:
> 
> You failed to answer me the first time I asked you that.. :no:


It's not for me to decide. The moderators are in charge, if you don't like it you can leave.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Aligned said:


> It's not for me to decide. The moderators are in charge, if you don't like it you can leave.


Typical troll.. nothing to back useless rants.. :no:

I see "Registered member" under your name very soon.. :thumbup:


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

B4T said:


> Typical troll.. nothing to back useless rants.. :no:


I don't have to back anything, and I am not ranting. 

We both know that YOU are the true troll. Your signature PROVES that fact.

_In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into a desired emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion._


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Aligned said:


> I don't have to back anything, and I am not ranting.
> 
> We both know that YOU are the true troll. Your signature PROVES that fact.
> 
> _In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking other users into a desired emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion._


:sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

B4T said:


> :sleep1::sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:


Yeah, real funny doing that knowing that Peter got hurt. GFY.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I came to this thread to find a suggestion on a good conduit cutter to buy. Instead I found a bunch of old men working 16 hour weeks bickering like children.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

jza said:


> I came to this thread to find a suggestion on a good conduit cutter to buy. Instead I found a bunch of old men with 16 hour work weeks bickering like children.


yep, welcome to the monkey house.
Maybe 20 responses on topic and the rest......


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

BBQ said:


> So which troll are you?


I'd use the "thanks" button but it's gone!
So yeah, which one is he?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Aligned said:


> Yeah, real funny doing that knowing that Peter got hurt. GFY.


_"My name is not Peter and I do not understand the reference."_

You need to find a Troll school.. you really suck at it.. :no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> yep, welcome to the monkey house.
> Maybe 20 responses on topic and the rest......


Buzz.. you were the guy who went OT.. then you make snide remarks about the thread.. :blink::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jza said:


> I came to this thread to find a suggestion on a good conduit cutter to buy. Instead I found a bunch of old men working 16 hour weeks bickering like children.


jza.. as always, you have nothing good to say about anything.. :no:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Aligned said:


> Yeah, real funny doing that knowing that Peter got hurt. GFY.


 :ban::ban::ban::ban::ban:


----------



## Aligned (Feb 3, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> :ban::ban::ban::ban::ban:


201st...


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I use a tubing cutter somewhat regularly on panel changeouts. If you just take an electricians knife you can get the ridge off pretty easily and nice and smooth. Bear in mind the smaller ridgid one as far as I can tell is not able to accept a steel cutting wheel, so you are using a wheel meant to cut copper.


----------

